# Ragged Ray, Kilburn, Thirsk, North Yorkshire



## Wallsey (Sep 4, 2010)

Nestled under the White Horse, Kilburn, North Yorkshire, this property is up for auction on the 1st September 2010.
Looks like a house, but no it isnt.
National Park Planners have stated they will not give anyone permission to live here as it has not been lived in for over 50 years.
This building is some 150 years old, the only option is to buy the property, demolish it, and sell the stone.
What a crying shame!


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 5, 2010)

That is very sad,it is well known however that 'the law is an ass' and here is one more case to prove that salient point.


----------



## freebird (Sep 5, 2010)

Makes you mad to think such a quaint place is so doomed. Nice pics though!


----------

